# Network Manager e umts

## Thanas

Ciao a tutti, come network manager utilizzo wicd, purtroppo però non ho modo di fargli vedere la chiavette umts perché ancora non sono suppoertate nelle versione 1.x.

Che cosa si può utilizzare su gentoo per collegarsi tramite chievetta umts? Girando ho trovato vecchi topic che parlavano di umtsmon, ma vedo che non è più in portage. Stavo pensando a gnome-ppp e kppp, ma non utilizzando ne gnome ne kde non ho idea se possono fare al  caso mio o meno....

Grazie a tutti

Saluti

un Thanas... che dannete chiavichette...

----------

## Slayer86

 *Thanas wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, come network manager utilizzo wicd, purtroppo però non ho modo di fargli vedere la chiavette umts perché ancora non sono suppoertate nelle versione 1.x.
> 
> Che cosa si può utilizzare su gentoo per collegarsi tramite chievetta umts? Girando ho trovato vecchi topic che parlavano di umtsmon, ma vedo che non è più in portage. Stavo pensando a gnome-ppp e kppp, ma non utilizzando ne gnome ne kde non ho idea se possono fare al  caso mio o meno....
> 
> Grazie a tutti
> ...

 

Io uso network manager per gestire la connessione della mia chiavetta e devo dire che va abbastanza bene...

In alternativa dovrebbero andare bene appunto anche gnome-ppp e kppp.... se non usi però ne gnome ne kde, potrebbe essere utile per te installare solo vwdial e configurare tutto da lì... senza interfaccia grafica!

----------

## k01

io non ne uso, ma facendo una rapida ricerca in portage ho trovato questo, non so se ti può essere utile

```
*  net-misc/ofono [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 648 kB

      Homepage:      http://ofono.org/

      Description:   Open Source mobile telephony (GSM/UMTS) daemon.

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-apps/usb_modeswitch [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 47 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/

      Description:   USB_ModeSwitch is a tool for controlling 'flip flop' (multiple devices) USB gear like UMTS sticks

      License:       GPL-2

*  xfce-extra/xfce4-cellmodem-plugin

      Latest version available: 0.0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 152 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.xfce.org/

      Description:   Panel plugin for monitoring cellular modems - GPRS/UMTS(3G)/HSDPA(3.5G)

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## armaoin

wvdial è la soluzione ottimale, assicurati di avere il supporto per modem usb nel kernel (USB_ACM) come modulo (cdc-acm) oppure direttamente nel kernel oltre al supporto ppp.

Cerca il GPRS Howto per farti un idea di come modificare il wvdial.conf per inserire l'apn del tuo gestore.

Inoltre puoi usare benissimo gnome-ppp che nonostante il nome non ha alcuna dipendenza da GNOME ma è un semplice frontend per wvdial che usa solo le gtk.

Ciao.

----------

## Thanas

Ok perfetto, credo che mi metterò a dare una bella occhiata a wvdial appena recupero la chiavetta dimenticata in ufficio... Al massimo gnome-ppp che effettivamente ha solo wvdial e poco altro come dipendenze.

Hum... Per il kernel penso mi serva anche il supporto usb_serial o qualcosa di simile, almeno mi sembra, appena ho in mano il tutto provo a vedere.

Per il momento grazie a tutti!

Saluti

un Thanas... che dimenticanze e scrivanie...

----------

